# Colorado SUP rentals, Lessons, and Fitness classes.



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Def give these guys a call if you are out on the Front Range and want to try SUP'ing out. They'll take care of ya!


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

To all suprs, corrins new board, the Rapid Fire, is the shit. Its not a stand up board, Its a stand up boat. If you want to run rivers standing up, this is your boy.


----------

